# Game 79: Los Angeles Clippers (37-40) @ Los Angeles Lakers (40-38)



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

<embed src="http://209.197.106.133/19580222/dance/darude/Sandstorm.mid" autostart="true" loop="true" width="2" height="0">







@









Thursday, April 12
8:30pm
Staples Center




















































 



































Playoff Picture:

6. Denver 23 GB 
<font color="purple">7. LA Lakers 24.5 GB </font> 
8. Golden State 26.5 GB
<font color="hotpink">9. LA Clippers 27.0 GB</font>


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

In the name of all that is good and decent, let us win this game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Oh, Radmanovic should suit up for this game.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

We needa whip em. Go lakers!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Win!!!! Please Win!!!!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Wednesday April 4th? that was a week ago.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lakers will win this game I believe. We deserve to get lucky one of these games...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

You guys diggin my new avy?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

it seems no one ever wants to lose against the Clippers and everyone seems to play their best ball against them...but the Lakers havent been playin very well...lets see what happens....


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Win this one guys :clap: .


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

This game is not tonite.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> This game is not tonite.


Come on you kno BH isnt too good with numbers...and letters...and dates....or anything =/


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I have no idea what you guys are talking about.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> it seems no one ever wants to lose against the Clippers and everyone seems to play their best ball against them.


I think that better discribes the lakers, about 10X better.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Unique said:


> Come on you kno BH isnt too good with numbers...and letters...and dates....or anything =/


:lol: 


nice avy. wish it was true...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers will win. I guaran-damn-tee it.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

I am praying to God that you guys win this one. :worthy: :worthy: :worthy: 
God works in mysterious ways I know you guys will win this one. All us Warrior fans are cheering :yay: :yay: :yay:. Win this one for us so we can
:cheers: :cheers: .


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

WarriorFan64 said:


> I am praying to God that you guys win this one. :worthy: :worthy: :worthy:
> God works in mysterious ways I know you guys will win this one. All us Warrior fans are cheering :yay: :yay: :yay:. Win this one for us so we can
> :cheers: :cheers: .


reading posts like this makes me realize how spoiled us laker fans are. look how happy he is because his team MIGHT make the play-offs.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Silk D said:


> reading posts like this makes me realize how spoiled us laker fans are. look how happy he is because his team MIGHT make the play-offs.


I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

The Clips aint going to the playoffs so there is no reason why the Lakers should win.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Silk D said:


> reading posts like this makes me realize how spoiled us laker fans are. look how happy he is because his team MIGHT make the play-offs.


lol.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Unfortunately, I'm going to miss the game tonight, but it's for good reason as I'm going out with a bunch of friends/family to celebrate my birthday (which was last night, but I was working). Hopefully the Lakers win tonight, and that could be their birthday gift to me.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Unfortunately, I'm going to miss the game tonight, but it's for good reason as I'm going out with a bunch of friends/family to celebrate my birthday (which was last night, but I was working). Hopefully the Lakers win tonight, and that could be their birthday gift to me.



Happy birthday man. Get trashed for me. I recommend if you go to places like Dave and Busters, ordering a gorilla fart to start, then maybe just some jaeiger shots or jaeiger and red bull to coast through the night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks. I'm actually only going to a hookah bar tonight...however, this weekend, I'm going to San Diego and there's where I'll get trashed.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Happy birthday man. Get trashed for me. I recommend if you go to places like Dave and Busters, ordering a gorilla fart to start, then maybe just some jaeiger shots or jaeiger and red bull to coast through the night.


Jager bombs!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

There goes out defense again. CLips scores 13 points in 3 minutes.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Thanks. I'm actually only going to a hookah bar tonight...however, this weekend, I'm going to San Diego and there's where I'll get trashed.


Hooker bar. lol. Happy birthday anyways.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

freakin' clippers playing like their lives depended on it, they missed like five shots that whole quarter. we actually aren't playing too bad. they should cool down.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Radman Sighting!!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

phil going to a big line-up, playing kobe at the one, and they deliver. where's BH?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Typical Lakers game, after leading by double digits, we failed to close out the half in a good note.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

God the Clippers are so bad yet were only up 4.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Theonee said:


> Typical Lakers game, after leading by double digits, we failed to close out the half in a good note.


yeah, costly mistake by luke at the end. love our energy on the defensive end. kobe is playing great, he will not let us loose this game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The end of the half proves again that Phil Jackson is a terrible defensive coach and that right now, this team is probably the worst defensive team in basketball.

First of all, having Smush Parker roam around the floor and leave Jason Hart open is destined for failure. Jason Hart is an NBA player. He is not going to be stupid enough to just catch the ball and either shoot a jump shot or pass...he is going to drive. Because Smush is playing off of him, Hart will beat him and penetrate into the lane every time he gets the ball. This will leave wide open threes available to guys like Mobley, Maggette and Thomas on a regular basis.

Second, the strategy of leaving one man open itself is a failure because it is in essence conceding the fact that the team is bad at defense and must short-cut its way to defensive success. We do this by using Smush to double team on every player that touches the ball, as though we have a one-man advantage. We don't! There are still five guys on the other team, even if we choose to ignore one of them!

The Clippers are pretty bad, but they aren't bad enough that they are going to be fooled by that terrible defensive (if you even want to call it that) strategy (again, if you even want to call it that).

Play straight-up defense and only double-down on Brand in the post when Hart gives the entry pass. We cannot leave Mobley and Maggette open to shoot. They will, and already have, burned us time and time again.

We should be up by 15 points in this game, and instead our lead is only four.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> The end of the half proves again that Phil Jackson is a terrible defensive coach and that right now, this team is probably the worst defensive team in basketball.


You don't really think this way.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

¹²³ said:


> You don't really think this way.


Yes I do, and I'm sure many would agree.

Phil is great at building chemistry and getting the most out of his players. However, Phil is most certainly NOT (and never has been) a great in-game coach and is by all means an awful defensive coach.

For anyone who says, "His Chicago defenses were great," he had Dennis Rodman, Michael Jordan and Scottie Pippen. Those are three of the greatest individual defensive players in NBA history. Great defensive players can get by without great coaching. However, bad defensive players (Smush, Odom, Walton, Bynum, etc.) need great coaching to be successful.

I'd say the same thing about offense. I don't believe that D'Antoni is a great coach, but Nash makes the Suns explosive. The Jazz, on the other hand, had BAD lineups the last few years, but still had potent offenses because of Jerry Sloan.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Yes I do, and I'm sure many would agree.
> 
> Phil is great at building chemistry and getting the most out of his players. However, Phil is most certainly NOT (and never has been) a great in-game coach and is by all means an awful defensive coach.
> 
> ...



We played great defense during our 3 championships with Phil. And I don't think he is a terrible defensive coach. But my post was more about the other part, the "this team is probably the worst defensive team in basketball", there is some NBA teams with worse defense playing this year.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Yes I do, and I'm sure many would agree.
> 
> Phil is great at building chemistry and getting the most out of his players. However, Phil is most certainly NOT (and never has been) a great in-game coach and is by all means an awful defensive coach.
> 
> ...


I agree


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

¹²³ said:


> We played great defense during our 3 championships with Phil. And I don't think he is a terrible defensive coach. But my post was more about the other part, the "this team is probably the worst defensive team in basketball", there is some NBA teams with worse defense playing this year.


Well, who did we have during those three championships? A guy named Shaquille O'Neal. A guy like that can tend to have...an influence on the defensive end...

And good job by Phil to kill our run in the 3rd Q. We got up by 17, he replaces Luke with Evans and now we're getting killed on the boards and the lead has shrunk to 9 (8, if Hart hits the FT).


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Well, who did we have during those three championships? A guy named Shaquille O'Neal. A guy like that can tend to have...an influence on the defensive end...
> 
> And good job by Phil to kill our run in the 3rd Q. We got up by 17, he replaces Luke with Evans and now we're getting killed on the boards and the lead has shrunk to 9 (8, if Hart hits the FT).


We Suck now...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Phil, Evans and Smush, are giant momentum killers. I think Phil hates the Lakers, he will call a time out only if the Lakers are on a run, If the other team is on a run, Phil will let them run.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

man, we miss kwame. we have absolutely no answer for Elton Brand. 

oh yeah, put Farmar in for goodness sake.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Brand is MURDERING Turiaf.....


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

it's like guarding D-wade. everytime we play good defense on elton, they call a foul


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

:banghead: 

is phil watching the same game we are???


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Once again David Stern & Co. are screwing us over. What the hell kind of calls are these? Kobe is getting slapped every time he touches the ball, but Brand and Maggette go to the line every 2 seconds for the same stuff.

We're on the way to a crushing defeat.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

That foul is gonna hurt, nice job Bynum lol


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

It is a ****ing joke now


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

It is Phils fault, he calls a time out only when the Lakers are on a run and halt their momentum, However he freely lets clippers go on a run.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

:curse: :curse: :curse: 

put jordan in!!!


----------



## mattematikz (Nov 30, 2005)

lol @ smush always gambling. cassell with a layup!!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The refereeing in the 4th Q completely changed the complexion of the game.

This one knocked us out of the playoffs.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn smush let sam cassell blow by him for a layup. this guy needs to go, for good. 

he gambled, but he got himself back in position to defend and let sam blow right by him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

afobisme said:


> damn smush let sam cassell blow by him for a layup. this guy needs to go, for good.


He is definitely gone. Did you see Kobe? He wanted to beat the living crap out of him after that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

And once again, look at the offense in the 4th Q. We have 10 points and can do anything...again.

When Kobe doesn't score, we're screwed. He has 50 points...wtf else does he have to do?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

WTF is up with Magette getting Jordan treatment.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

mattematikz said:


> lol @ smush always gambling. cassell with a layup!!!!


I want to pull on by his ear, and stomp him.... stomp him...stomp him...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

maybe it would be bettter if we didnt make the playoffs...seriously.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

For once I would like to see the Lakers shoot more free throws than their opponents.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

kobe plays an almost perfect first three quarters, and we still need a heroic 4th from him. geez...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Memo to you, it's still a team game and you won't win if Kobe does a 3 quarter 1-man show and then sucks in the 4th. Lakers were so much better when Walton and Odom had the ball in their hands a lot early in the season.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Amareca said:


> Memo to you, it's still a team game and you won't win if Kobe does a 3 quarter 1-man show and then sucks in the 4th. Lakers were so much better when Walton and Odom had the ball in their hands a lot early in the season.


Memo to you, their both injured stil... there's a reason WHY their not having as many touches.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

really shows how ****ty the clippers are when they need help from the refs to beat a depleated lakers team.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Can't believe the Lakers collapsed tonight. What a depressing loss. 

That said we're still making the playoffs.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Amareca said:


> Memo to you, it's still a team game and you won't win if Kobe does a 3 quarter 1-man show and then sucks in the 4th. Lakers were so much better when Walton and Odom had the ball in their hands a lot early in the season.


Yeah and playing defense wins championships. Go tell your boys.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Amareca said:


> Memo to you, it's still a team game and you won't win if Kobe does a 3 quarter 1-man show and then sucks in the 4th. Lakers were so much better when Walton and Odom had the ball in their hands a lot early in the season.



WTF??? kobe was very efficient shooting 15-24 from the field and didn't miss from the line. he played great defense, and didn't force any shots. THATS what I ment by perfect, I'm not impressed with his scoring anymore.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lol stop...clippers wont make the playoffs...lakers play sacremento and seattle...were in the playoffs...****.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Everyone calmly put Amareca on ignore. It's much better. But what a ****ing disgrace. I'm truly at a loss of words after that bull****.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

gawd, what an awful loss. so many things you can point to. corey and EB shooting 40 FTs. phil's always questionable rotation. smush freakin' parker. I'm sick of phil trying to not shake his confidence. he's a lost cause phil, play jordan for god's sake.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Another game lost on free throws. Clippers had 44-29 advantage on free throws. I don't think it is a co-incidence that the referees are little biased when it comes to the Lakers. I mean even the suns who are not known for going to the free throw line a lot,goes to the line more than the Lakers when they play the Lakers.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> lol stop...clippers wont make the playoffs...lakers play sacremento and seattle...were in the playoffs...****.


amen to that


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Everyone calmly put Amareca on ignore. It's much better. But what a ****ing disgrace. I'm truly at a loss of words after that bull****.


lol calm down...well still make the playoffs and ****..the playoffs is a new season...everyone is 0-0


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Im just laughing at everyone right now lol...take it easy..we need 1 more win to secure it...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Im just laughing at everyone right now lol...take it easy..we need 1 more win to secure it...


I am not worried about the play-offs, I am just sick of the Lakers losing games which they should have won.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Please waive Smush, atleast that way, I won't have to be fraking mad everytime I watch the Lakers play. His constipated face makes me punch my TV.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I've been watching this team since I was six or seven and it's always been fun, win or lose, because they tried their hardest.

These guys just...don't get it. The worst part of it all is that I'm not even happy when they win anymore, I'm more relieved that they didn't lose. That sort of satisfaction isn't worth the 2:30 - 3hrs of frustration it takes to these guys play.

Considering it looks like this team isn't even going to make the playoffs and that even if they do, they'll get knocked out quickly...I need a little bit of time off from my once beloved Lakers. Right now, I'd rather spend my time on some more worthwhile and useful things. I'll be back, but I'll see you guys next season. Maybe we'll have some players who can contribute more to the team than wiping Kobe's butt every now and again.

It doesn't help that there seems to be a gross double standard between what is a foul on a Laker and what is a foul on a Lakers' opponent.

Think of this as a separation in a marriage. I'm still married to the Lakers, I just need to explore my options and maybe see other people, namely: the Angels.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Im just laughing at everyone right now lol...take it easy..we need 1 more win to secure it...


I'm not worried about the playoffs, but I also would like to have some confidence going into the playoffs. Confidence is a huge thing for this Lakers team.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Sad. 

This is some of the saddest sh*t I've ever seen from a Laker team. And please don't try to put this loss on Kobe, like its HIS fault his teammates can't play defense, can't rebound and can't shoot. 

And Phil: how many times does Brand have to eat up Turiaf before you decide to double?! Thats really when the game turned around. 

Here we are, watching game 79 of the season, and the Lakers STILL don't know how to run a decent play. Its STILL stand around and hope Kobe does something magical. 

Didn't we used to have a guy named Odom? What happened to him?

Makes me sick, man. This team will miss the playoffs and they deserve to.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Considering it looks like this team isn't even going to make the playoffs and that even if they do, they'll get knocked out quickly...I need a little bit of time off from my once beloved Lakers. Right now, I'd rather spend my time on some more worthwhile and useful things. I'll be back, but I'll see you guys next season. Maybe we'll have some players who can contribute more to the team than wiping Kobe's butt every now and again.


lol. it's just a game. you all lead some real good lives if the worst part of it is the lakers loosing. but yeah, if I got that depressed, I wouldn't watch either.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> *These guys just...don't get it. The worst part of it all is that I'm not even happy when they win anymore, I'm more relieved that they didn't lose. That sort of satisfaction isn't worth the 2:30 - 3hrs of frustration it takes to these guys play.*


Thats pretty much how I feel these days. This is a team of gutless, brain-dead scrubs who got our hopes up last year but now are playing like the scrubs they are.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> lol calm down...well still make the playoffs and ****..the playoffs is a new season...everyone is 0-0



Although I believe there still is a chance, you do know how big this game was for both the Lakers and Clippers in making it to the post season?

Lakers remaining games:
Suns = Loss
Sonics = Win 
Kings = Loss (if its a typical Bibby lighting up Smush).

I could see this team losing those three games. Especially if Kwame Brown isn't playing by then like the rumor is stating. 

Clippers remaining games:
Kings = Win. 
Suns = Loss/win at this point will Suns be resting starters?
Hornets = Win

Golden State remaining games:
Kings = Win
Wolves = Win
Dallas = Win (Dallas has NO reason to play their starters in this game for more than a handful of minutes)
Portland = Win

So the Warriors could go 5 of 5, Clips 2 of 3, and lakers 1 of 3 to close out the season. Very realistically. If that Happens then the Lakers miss the playoffs. Thats not a ridiculous outlook, thats a very real and scary scenario. 

I really thought the Lakers had this important game tonight. But Smush Parker cant guard a 90 year old, and Kobe cant take an intelligent shot lately. So that was pretty much that in the end. At least if the Lakers don't make the playoffs GS will give us an exciting first round series to watch. They would probably do better than the Lakers or Clippers against any top 3 team in the west.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

_Edit: Not appropriate_


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Although I believe there still is a chance, you do know how big this game was for both the Lakers and Clippers in making it to the post season?
> 
> Lakers remaining games:
> Suns = Loss
> ...


please think logically...the Clippers were on a 4 game losing streak before this game...they have to play the suns and at hornets back to back...they wont win those 2 games..The Clippers are still 1.5 games back..we need 2 wins to secure 7th seed but the clippers will do it to them selves tomorrow by losing to the Blazers.


----------



## BallFan1 (Nov 11, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> lol stop...clippers wont make the playoffs...lakers play sacremento and seattle...were in the playoffs...****.


Clippers won't make the playoffs? They just beat the soryy a** Lakers didn't they? The only tough opponent the Clippers have are the Suns. So you are saying GS will win all 4? What else is your crystal ball telling you? BTW, I am a Spurs fan but feel really sad for Kobe because he is surrounded by idiots on this team who cannot capitalise on yet another masterful performance from their leader.
At what point does Kobe gets frustrated and wishes he'd been with the Clippers? I mean Kobe, EB, Maggette, SAM and Kaman is championship but he is wasted on this crappy laker team. What a waste.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The person that I am mad at most at his Jerry Buss, him and Dolan are the same person, who cannot hire good managers to manage the team. I demand Mitch to be fired first, it is not Smush's fault, it is Mitch, ****ing Mitch, want to look eye to eye at Mitch and say "YOU ****ING SUCK".


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> please think logically...the Clippers were on a 4 game losing streak before this game...they have to play the suns and at hornets back to back...they wont win those 2 games..The Clippers are still 1.5 games back..we need 2 wins to secure 7th seed but the clippers will do it to them selves tomorrow by losing to the Blazers.



Ok, logically...... Lakers are on a 3 game losing streak and tomorrow when the Suns beat them it will be 4. 

2 of the 3 Clipper games of the "3 game" losing streak were against Dallas and Denver. Two teams that have CRUSHED the Lakers while as the Clippers came close to actually beating at least the Nuggets. 

Clippers after tonights win are not 1.5 back, they will be one back in the loss col which is the only stat that matters when looking at the remaining games and both teams track records. 

And I'd take any bet that says Clippers beat Portland tomorrow and Lakers lose to the suns to give a tie in the loss col for both teams. 

But who knows maybe Lakers will go on to do something they haven't done in months, step up and beat a good team. And Clippers might not be motivated after tonights victory and come out and lose by 20 to Portland (who is probably tanking by now). 

Give me some of that kool aid.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Theonee said:


> For once I would like to see the Lakers shoot more free throws than their opponents.


What do you expect when the Lakers shot threes all game long like their goin out of style. If Lakers other than Kobe take it to the rim then they will get more FTs. The Lakers shot 20 threes, the Clippers shot only 11, that's why they got to the line more.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> What do you expect when the Lakers shot threes all game long like their goin out of style. If Lakers other than Kobe take it to the rim then they will get more FTs. The Lakers shot 20 threes, the Clippers shot only 11, that's why they got to the line more.


I am talking about the entire season. Moreover guys like Lamar and Luke get no respect from the referees at all, even when they attack.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

One other thing the Lakers have going against them in upcoming games: they're the _Lakers_. Phoenix would clown LA for the fun of it, but SAC & SEA would like nothing better than to spoil the Lakers playoff chances.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i mean Smush hit a couple huge 3s....really what is the hatred you guys have towards this guy...is it his inconsistency?????


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> i mean Smush hit a couple huge 3s....really what is the hatred you guys have towards this guy...is it his inconsistency?????


You should see that guy play defense and his attitude sucks too.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> i mean Smush hit a couple huge 3s....really what is the hatred you guys have towards this guy...is it his inconsistency?????


Smush makes bi-polar people look like Zen monks. That said, he is consistent when it comes to letting guards past him for easy baskets. Its easy! Just start going one way, do a basic change of direction, and he's behind the play. Marge would play better defense and _she can't go to her left_.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> i mean Smush hit a couple huge 3s....really what is the hatred you guys have towards this guy...is it his inconsistency?????



that fact that he IS talented, and yet somehow sucks is what pisses me off. bad attitude, no effort, no focus, NO defense. everybody has lost confidence in him, and naturally he has lost it in himself.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Smush better be gone by year's end. Don't want that guy's defense near the Lakers organization.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, after a great, night, it sucks to come home and see that Kobe scored 50 and the Lakers lost.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Lakers will win. I guaran-damn-tee it.


I lied.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Well at least you had a good Birthday by the sounds of it (in terms of partying). Sad, that the Lakers couldn't get a win though, after being up 17.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sad is an understatement. Pathetic is more like it.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Well, after a great, night, it sucks to come home and see that Kobe scored 50 and the Lakers lost.


Yeah. He had like 45 at the end of 3...do the math on how many times he shot the rest of the game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Sad is an understatement. Pathetic is more like it.


Summed up perfectly. Hope your birthday was fun.


----------

